# Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

In anticipation of the Blu-Ray release (and because of a subtle reference in another un-related thread), I have a question about a scene in the movie.

When I saw this on opening day, I clearly remember a scene that was not on any of the home video releases that have come out so far. I'm hoping it will be on the Blu-Ray. On the other hand, there's always the possibility that I'm completely out of my head, and the scene was never there to begin with.

So, does anyone else remember, after leaving the pizza parlor where they met Gillian, when Scottie beamed Kirk and Spock back aboard, Kirk hands Scottie a pizza box, Scottie asks "What's this?" and Kirk responds "Dinner"....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a vague memory of a scene like that too... maybe it was in the trailer but not in the movie.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have several editions of this great ST movie around.I'll have to check them.That sounds like something they would have done <lol>


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

I do remember seeing that scene in the movie


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have a vague memory of a scene like that too... maybe it was in the trailer but not in the movie.


Very possible. Deleted scenes often make their way into trailers, and sometimes even into "modified for TV" versions to fill up time, especially if a bunch of "naughty" scenes were cut short.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Are you sure that's not in the Collector's Edition DVD? Seems to me it is, but I haven't watched it in a year or so.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Are you sure that's not in the Collector's Edition DVD? Seems to me it is, but I haven't watched it in a year or so.


Nope. I checked it out after reading this thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Star Trek: Motion Picture Trilogy (Blu-ray)*

Paramount Home Entertainment / 1982 / Rated PG 
Street Date: May 12, 2009
*List *Price: $48.99

Best Buy has it on preorder for $42.99
Walmart Preorder for $42.86

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek III: The Search for Spock 
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It wasn't in the VHS version neither that I had.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, I have/had both VHS releases, the LaserDisc release, and both DVD releases...not there on any of them, which is why I had wondered if I was just imagining the scene from opening day.

I've got the Blu-Ray set on pre-order, so time will tell.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There are 2 different movie packages coming out...one for all 6 major films, and the other for ST II,III, and IV (which were the highest rated of the 6 films).


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I actually thought ST II and VI were the best of the bunch. Just my opinion.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

redsoxfan26 said:


> I actually thought ST II and VI were the best of the bunch. Just my opinion.


Agree...which is why I have preordered the 3-pack on Blu Ray with STII, III, and IV. At either BB or Walmart, its about 15.75 per BD movie.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Agree...which is why I have preordered the 3-pack on Blu Ray with STII, III, and IV. At either BB or Walmart, its about 15.75 per BD movie.


I see him saying *II* and *VI*, not II and *IV*.

If he's looking for II and VI, his only real option is to purchase the bigger bundle. At least for now (I don't think the individual films are available {on Blu-ray} unbundled at this time)

Personally I'm happy with the trilogy bundle. I like those the best, though I actually like the first flick too (at least if you get the director's cut of it, also not yet available at this time as all of these are theatrical releases at this time). Later I might pick up the director's cut of the first flick. The others in the series I'm less enamored with.

For now, I'm only a week or two away from having the pre-orders I placed so long ago now. :up:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I see him saying *II* and *VI*, not II and *IV*.
> 
> Personally I'm happy with the trilogy bundle. I like those the best, though I actually like the first flick too (at least if you get the director's cut of it, also not yet available at this time as all of these are theatrical releases at this time).


My bad....must have seen the VI as a IV....those darn Roman numerals....

Anyway....based on previosu ratings and sales, as well as having seen all 6 of them myself, the middle 3 movies have their own appearl and popularity, which is why that bundle was created in addition to the full 6-movie set.

It's great to see that they priced all the "packages" reasonably.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My bad....must have seen the VI as a IV....those darn Roman numerals....
> 
> Anyway....based on previosu ratings and sales, as well as having seen all 6 of them myself, the middle 3 movies have their own appearl and popularity, which is why that bundle was created in addition to the full 6-movie set.
> 
> *It's great to see that they priced all the "packages" reasonably.*


I too am a victim of dsylexia at times  

Agreed on the package pricing. I bought the HD DVD season 1 set when it was released and wasn't all that interested in the season 1 set that just came out on Blu-ray (and/or I was really hoping that Paramount would follow Warner's lead and offer their own Red2Blu program), but then I saw that the Blu-ray set includes -- via seamless branching -- the "original" non-remastered episodes as well as the remastered versions. That is something not found on the HD DVD set (the HD DVD set has a few extras not found on the Blu-ray set, but those are fairly neglible) as even with the HD DVD discs being combo discs (HD DVD on one side, standard DVD on the other side) the episodes in that set were all the remastered versions. Anyway, I was checking the season 1 episode list again, thinking about how much value I'd really find in the episodes that are included therein, and then also thinking that perhaps I should just hold out for a hopeful Paramount Red2Blu program or an opportunity to just buy a few of the individual episodes, maybe in packs of 2 like the DVDs started out as. But... reality set in as I thought about how much buying just individual episodes would likely be. Probably something near $20 for a 2 episode disc. By the time I would buy 3 of those discs I'd be looking at spending almost as much as the current Amazon sale price of $65 (approx) for the Blu-ray season 1 set so I opted to double dip.

If the season 1 set was more expensive, or the trilogy set was more expensive, I'd be skipping both. Both are fairly reasonably priced (actually at $65 for the 20+ episodes you get in the season 1 set it's a definite bargain. Approx. $3 per episode that is included), and even the complete set of the movies is fairly well priced. Not cheap, but pretty reasonably priced considering what all is included.

Nice that Paramount's pricing (with discounts) isn't that bad this time. They've certainly made money off the Trek franchise in the past


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

(sigh) To go back to my original question for this thread, I got my blu-ray movie set yesterday, and sure enough, the scene I was asking about in The Voyage Home is not there. Hopefully when/if they do a "Director's Cut" or similar it will be there......


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I do remember it was in the novelization, so maybe it didn't make it to the screen?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> I do remember it was in the novelization, so maybe it didn't make it to the screen?


I'd swear that I saw it on screen somewhere (TV perhaps?), but don't know what version that might have been.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

bdowell said:


> I'd swear that I saw it on screen somewhere (TV perhaps?), but don't know what version that might have been.


I saw it at it's opening day/first show in the Bay Area. As many know, the movies at times get re-edited before general release, and I have the feeling that's what happened to Kirk's pizza.

In doing some research, I found mention of a director's cut for IV on a UK site. It indicated a run time of 131 minutes. Every home video version I've seen here (including the new Blu-Ray) has a run time of 119 minutes.

In the grand scheme of things it's really no big deal....it just annoys the hell out of me!!


----------

